# Need A Bit Of Help Id'Ing This Movement



## Phillionaire (Jan 23, 2010)

Hey all this is one handed down to me a while ago, and it's desperate for a new glass, clean and service. Can anyone help me with identifying the movement??










It's a 15 jewel manual wind Swiss movement, enamel dial in mint condition, other than that can't find out much more. I'd put it mid 40s to perhaps early 50s. Did enicar use Unitas movements does anyone know?










The first 2 pics are off the net (found one for sale-already long sold) and this one's mine










Sorry the photos are crap, I'll take some better movement photos when I can

Thanks for any help

Phil


----------



## Phillionaire (Jan 23, 2010)

Just snapped this one










Thanks again


----------



## Big Bad Boris (Dec 3, 2010)

It looks like an Enicar 1009 http://www.ranfft.de/cgi-bin/bidfun-db.cgi?10&ranfft&&2uswk&Enicar_1009

if not - have a search through the Ranfft movement database for enicar movements, and you should find it in there

http://www.ranfft.de/cgi-bin/bidfun-db.cgi?10&ranfft&&2uswk&


----------



## Dusty (Feb 3, 2010)

Big Bad Boris said:


> It looks like an Enicar 1009 http://www.ranfft.de/cgi-bin/bidfun-db.cgi?10&ranfft&&2uswk&Enicar_1009
> 
> if not - have a search through the Ranfft movement database for enicar movements, and you should find it in there
> 
> http://www.ranfft.de/cgi-bin/bidfun-db.cgi?10&ranfft&&2uswk&


Think the 1009 has a date, it may have the caliber number under the dial


----------



## Phillionaire (Jan 23, 2010)

Big Bad Boris said:


> It looks like an Enicar 1009 http://www.ranfft.de/cgi-bin/bidfun-db.cgi?10&ranfft&&2uswk&Enicar_1009
> 
> if not - have a search through the Ranfft movement database for enicar movements, and you should find it in there
> 
> http://www.ranfft.de/cgi-bin/bidfun-db.cgi?10&ranfft&&2uswk&


Thanks for the link Boris. Quite interesting, I know very little about enicar's. Problem is all of the movements on the database are 17 or 21 jewel. They don't list any 15jewel ones. The 1009 is very close tho. 17j looks like the biggest difference.

Cheers


----------



## Phillionaire (Jan 23, 2010)

Dusty said:


> Big Bad Boris said:
> 
> 
> > It looks like an Enicar 1009 http://www.ranfft.de/cgi-bin/bidfun-db.cgi?10&ranfft&&2uswk&Enicar_1009
> ...


Could be my next move it seems.

Thanks Dusty


----------



## bjohnson (Oct 2, 2007)

Phillionaire said:


> Big Bad Boris said:
> 
> 
> > It looks like an Enicar 1009 http://www.ranfft.de/cgi-bin/bidfun-db.cgi?10&ranfft&&2uswk&Enicar_1009
> ...


Many calibres came in variants that had different numbers of jewels. They usually didn't change the calibre number for that.


----------



## bjohnson (Oct 2, 2007)

It's an AS 1188

http://www.ranfft.de/cgi-bin/bidfun-db.cgi?10&ranfft&&2uswk&AS_1188










Enicar used a lot of ebauches and rebadged them as Enicar. Bestfit doesn't list Enicar as using this movement but Bestfit has been found to be inaccurate.


----------



## Phillionaire (Jan 23, 2010)

bjohnson said:


> It's an AS 1188
> 
> http://www.ranfft.de/cgi-bin/bidfun-db.cgi?10&ranfft&&2uswk&AS_1188
> 
> ...


Thanks mate :thumbsup:

Now off to find some servicing info...


----------

